# Grim Reapers in mud, & 26 vs 27



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

alright, thinking about getting a set of grim reapers and some 14" diesels wheels. ive done some searches but there isnt too much out there. most people say they are a whole lot better than stock.. no ****... my friends honda 420 that i have ridden has Gators on it. im not expecting reapers to work as well as gators, and im sure they are going to be much better than stock. i've heard they run small also, so... 

A:anybody have 27s that can tell me that actual size when mounted

B:How are they in the mud?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NMK has them but he lives in the desert. He's done a review somewhere of the tire.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i'm sure i've read it. there was a few people that posted about them in the "best trail tire" thread, but again, not much mention of mud. Here in FL, i can run into a lot of mud. but im not looking for a mud tire. 

everyone seems to love them. only thing that bummed me is i read that 26s measure out to be 25.5, and i would like to be 1in taller than stock, hence the 27s.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have only had mine in mud and river crossings up to the engine and didn't show any signs of not making it. They are not a true mud tire bit they have some of the bar design that works well. Again, they are a trail tire by design and are fantastic...IMO 

You have to measure tires off the machine and from the center, laying on the floor with the recommended air pressure. My 26x11x14s with 5lbs measure 26.25"


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I ran a set for one summer. They work really well in the mud. I followed these guys every where they went on 29.5s.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

cool, i don't want a dedicated mud tire. pretty sure ive heard all i want to hear about them. gotta get ready to buy meself some wheels for xmas and the GRs for bday (jan)

edit: i understand how the measuring works, i forgot where i read about the 26s running small. but if yours measure out a lil taller, all the better. 27s here i come.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Long as you measure them like this with no load and the right air pressure:










You will get a true reading.

Here's my 26's


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

sorry no experiance with the reapers. but they look really good. i have had HL MST, EFX MTC's, EFX Monsters, and now Zillas and i ride in FL. so if your curious about any of those i can offer an opinion, but they have been reviewed to the death already.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

*Grim Reapers, 26" vs 27"*

I know i want to get the Grim Reapers. I was originally planning on getting the 27" tires on 14" wheels. Is there ANY reason that i should get 26" on 12's instead???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Grim Reapers in mud? - MudInMyBlood Forums

Moved to your other post.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, I believe you can't get 11s and 9s for 12" wheels. Just 8s and 10s. Is that bad...no, its just optimum width on Brutes for trails is 9s and 11s. 

Make no mistake, the Grim Reaper is a fantastic trail tire that does well in mud, but it is not a pure-mud tire.

I like mine so much, when I wear these out, I'm getting another set. But I am a trail rider 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> Grim Reapers in mud? - MudInMyBlood Forums
> 
> Moved to your other post.


thats fine, thanks.

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------



NMKawierider said:


> Well, I believe you can't get 11s and 9s for 12" wheels. Just 8s and 10s. Is that bad...no, its just optimum width on Brutes for trails is 9s and 11s.
> 
> Make no mistake, the Grim Reaper is a fantastic trail tire that does well in mud, but it is not a pure-mud tire.
> 
> I like mine so much, when I wear these out, I'm getting another set. But I am a trail rider 99.9% of the time.


they go from 26x9 to 26x12. 
the 27s are only 9 and 11. I usually think bigger is better. extra height is always a plus. just double checking since im pretty new to this.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Ordered up some 27s through mud-throwers since they are a supporter. ill post pics when they show up.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

GOT 'EM.. walked into the shop today and BOOM!!! UPS decided to show up early for once. Also bought extra center caps cuz I'm THAT guy. Thanks to Matt at Mud-Throwers.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...can smell the new rubber from here....lol :rev1:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look sweet on those rims!


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

They look good. I'm expecting a full review in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice choice. You're gonna love them. I really enjoyed the set I had.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

looks good.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

BOOM!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks great dude.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice. 
I remember when my engine was shiny like that.


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

looks awesome. Nice Setup!!


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I love the graphics on that brute, looks good...

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

BIGPUN said:


> I love the graphics on that brute, looks good...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


yeah, i had to take off some of it, the graphics were over powering and redundant at first. 


Grim reapers are AWESOME in the mud. i went everywhere my brother went on his Rancher with Gators. he got stuck 3 times. the only time i got stuck was in some knee deep muck, which was more of a clearance problem than tires.


----------



## TrailBrutus (Apr 20, 2016)

Reviving this thread since it's here lol. I'm looking at getting 27in Grims and putting them on STI HD4 wheels (5+2 offset).

@AudibleSilence, did you have any issues with the 27in Grims rubbing anywhere when hitting bumps or small jumps? Any other comments you have about them since by this point you've had them for a while (or moved to a different tire or even different machine)?


----------

